# Woman afraid of monkeys attacked....



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

....by monkeys.

Uhm, maybe stay home.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...monkeys-attacked-by-macaques-in-Thailand.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Monkeys can smell fear.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

At least it wasn't flying monkeys.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that monkey need's a time out and a spanking with a switch they will learn not to bite


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> At least it wasn't flying monkeys.


its okay spooky. the flying monkeys are on my payroll. they won't attack anyone unless i give them direct orders too! :lolkin:

this may not have been the best way to confront her fears. i would have gone to the zoo first, where there are bars between me and the monkeys:googly:


----------

